# Necessary to Drylock?



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Preparing a pre-made(I know not DIY, I suck) background and needed a slight boost to the height. I used a 1/2" section of styro cut to shape, pictured below.










I have Drylok. Would it be necessary to coat this section, or leave as is. The front will be covered with sand; the back will be behind the background, but no sand. Planning on painting the front lip so the cool pink color will not be visible if/when it's exposed.

I know the rear of DIY backgrounds are usually not coated. Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

You shouldn't need to drylock it, but if you're going to paint the front of it anyway, you may as well paint the front and top with drylock.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Well I have an unopened can of Drylok. What kind of longevity does it have once it's opened? Not sure when I would use it again. Hate to trash a $20 somethin' can. I was going to paint with acrylic.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

it's like other waterbase paints, as long as you put the lid back on tight and don't let it freeze it will last a few (most say 5) years, it may get a skin on the top that you'll have to remove but it will last a while.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Are you attaching it to the btm of the tank? You could just use some small psc of tile built up, one stack on each end and one in the middle. I assume you are using sand substrate which will hide it anyway.. And if you are going to use that it looks like the sand will cover it either way so why drylock if you don't need it.

Is that the Malawi rock background I see? opcorn:


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I have had it siliconed into the tank for several days. I thought about boosting it up in just a few spots, but wanted it to be secure along it's length on the bottom.



> Is that the Malawi rock background I see?


Yes. I found it difficult finding and choosing one that I liked. Which is odd, since there only a few choices available in the US for a 6' tank.


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

I wish I would of thought of this when I installed mine,I ended up putting eggcrate on top ,to prevent any fish from getting behind the background,you could also silicone a layer of sand on the styro,just wouldn't be able to change your substrate.
I have the same background in my 180,limited choices up here too,but,I really like it,cheers


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Yea I have a brand new 125 just sitting in the garage. The BG is awfully wide in areas, and not suited for an 18" wide tank. So I bought a 180... Made me happy, but someone else... not so much. 'What is that huge tank doing in the garage? What are you gonna do with the other 2?' I find it best to just buy things that I enjoy and deal with the consequences. But... much easier to keep a fancy baitcaster out of sight, than a 6' aquarium.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

:lol: It's so much easier to ask for forgiveness... You will like the 180 till you see a good deal on a 240 like I did. :wink:


----------



## SOU812 (Jun 11, 2013)

Saying "I won it!",only works once,maybe twice... if you're lucky


----------

